# Sapor v2 25mm RDA by Wotofo



## Rob Fisher (11/8/16)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (13/8/16)

Although it looks nice Uncle @Rob Fisher, I'd rather go for the sapor plus.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/8/16)

zadiac said:


> Although it looks nice Uncle @Rob Fisher, I'd rather go for the sapor plus.



Yip I agree @zadiac! The only dripper of mine that remains in operation is my Petri and I don't use it that often... I just cannot get to love drippers unless they are bottom fed ones...


----------



## zadiac (13/8/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip I agree @zadiac! The only dripper of mine that remains in operation is my Petri and I don't use it that often... I just cannot get to love drippers unless they are bottom fed ones...



Exactly Uncle Rob and the Sapor Plus can be made bottom fed within minutes. Can't wait for mine to arrive.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Nightwalker (13/8/16)

I drip during the day and tank at night. Love my drippers and this is ticking my fancy


----------

